# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  BigGunz, a request...

## retired

could you scan the other pics of Dorian from that series in Flex with Lenda Murray? There are two pics of him doing a rear lat-spread with Lenda Murray staring on in disbelief. Dorian's middle-back thickness in those pics is beyong freaky- completely unreal. I'd love to see an enlarged shot of that...

----------


## retired

you posted a couple of pics from the same series- the black and white shot of an offseason Dorian hitting a front lat spread. Lenda has been cut out of the picture; I assumed that you scanned them yourself, but if you had then you would know which pictures I'm talking about. I'll try and find the issue of Flex and post them myself.

Thanks anyways, and those are great pics that you posted!

----------


## retired

The pics are on pp 190-91 from the November 1996 issue of Flex magazine- the cover shot has Craig Titus and Tom Prince in pretending to threaten each other.

I don't have a scanner, but if you don't have this issue then I will find some way to scan the pics that I was talking about. Thanks again...

----------

